

The Pirate Bay is down - spleeder

The Pirate Bay seems to be down. Who's to blame?<p>http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://thepiratebay.se
======
RollAHardSix
This is unrelated to the PRQ Police Raid.

Currently The Pirate Bay is blaming it on a power-failure.

Source: [http://torrentfreak.com/prq-police-raid-takes-down-dozens-
of...](http://torrentfreak.com/prq-police-raid-takes-down-dozens-of-file-
sharing-sites-121001/)

------
johnrgrace
You kids and your fancy pirate bays, in my day you went to IRC or went over to
your friends house with a stack of floppy disks.

~~~
eshvk
sneakernet is still the fastest method of transferring data. :-)

------
debacle
This is the Internet. Who's to blame and who gets blamed are two distinctly
different entities.

------
oogabubchub
Who's to blame? Dexter

